# Inserting images in Powerpoint and resizing



## amagab

I am trying to insert quite big images onto powerpoint slides but the images don't automatically resize to fit the slides. Is it possible to have them automatically resize to the slide size? If so, how do I do it?

Thanks!


----------



## ricer333

The images do not usually 'autosize'. What you have to do is click on the image to select it. You will know you are successful when 6 white dots appear around the corners and midpoints of the image. From there, just click and drag to a desired size.


----------



## Zazula

Amagab, there are three different ways to place an image file visibly on a Powerpoint slide (a fourth way is to place a link to the image file), and each one of these three methods results in a different way for Powerpoint to deal with the picture resizing.

So, first locate an image file of big original dimensions, bigger than the slide dimensions, in order to see the differences among the various methods. Save it on your Desktop, for easy access. Now, you're ready to move on:

*1. INSERT PICTURE*
Open a new Powerpoint Presentation. You'll be seeing a new slide. From the *View *menu, select *Task Pane *so that it has a check next to it. On the top right corner of the Task Pane, click on the down arrow, and select *Slide Layout*. In the *Content Layouts *area, select the first slide, which is the *Blank *one.
Now, from the *Insert *menu, place your mouse pointer over the *Picture *command. A new drop box opens; select *From File*. The Insert Picture dialog box pops up; browse to the path of the image file in question (it should be easy, now that it is on the Desktop), and when you see the right file name selected, press *Insert*.
*With the INSERT PICTURE method, the image file retains its original dimensions, and thus is bigger than the slide itself and requires resizing so that it fits properly in the slide. Use this method when you wish to fine-tune the exact dimensions of each image yourself, you have only a few images to insert, and the layout of your Presentation is almost slide-specific.*

*2. COPY & PASTE PICTURE*
In the same Powerpoint Presentation, press *CTRL+M*. You'll be now seeing a new slide having been added beneath the original one. With a quick look in the *Content Layouts *area of the Task Pane, make sure it is a *Blank *slide.
Minimize all open windows to be able to see your Desktop. Locate your image file. Right-click on it and select *Open With*. A new drop box opens; select *Microsoft Photo Editor*. (If you do not see MS Photo Editor as an option, click on *Choose Program*. Check out if you can see it under *Other Programs*. If still no joy, click on the *Browse *button. The executable you are looking for is PHOTOED.EXE, located in a folder to be found via a path similar to C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\PhotoEd.)
In the MS Photo Editor, press *CTRL+A*, and then *CTRL+C*. Now press ALT+TAB to bring up your Powerpoint Presentation, or simply select it from your Taskbar. Click once on the empty, newly-added slide. Press *CTRL+V*. The image is being pasted resized (i.e. smaller). On the Content Layouts area of the Task Pane, start selecting the various layouts present there. You will notice that each time you choose a different Contents Layout, the image gets automatically resized in order to correspond to it. Typically there is a border around some or all image sides, again depending on the settings of the Content Layout.
*With the COPY & PASTE PICTURE method, the image file gets automatically resized to fit the slide according to the Content Layout selected for said slide. Use this method when you wish to keep your image dimensions uniform. Use this method when you have more than just a few images to insert. Use this method when you can assign Content Layouts to the slides of your Presentation.*

*3. FORMAT BACKGROUND*
Still in the same Powerpoint Presentation, press again *CTRL+M*. You'll be now seeing a third slide having been added beneath the other two. With a quick look in the *Content Layouts *area of the Task Pane, make sure it is a *Blank *slide, or change it accordingly.
Now, from the *Format *menu, select *Background*. The Background dialog box pops up. Click to select the *Omit background graphics from master* check box; then click on the down arrow on the drop-down box just above that. Select *Fill effects*; the Fill effects dialog box pops up. Select the *Picture *tab, and click on the *Select Picture* button; the Select Picture dialog box pops up. Browse to the path of the image file in question (it should be easy, now that it is on the Desktop), and when you see the right filename selected, press *Insert*. Now press *OK*, and then press *Apply*. The picture has been resized to fully cover the whole slide. You can add whatever content you wish, on top of this Background. You can then repeat the same procedure for the remaining slides, with other image files.
*With the FORMAT BACKGROUND method, the image file gets automatically resized to cover the slide in full bleed. Use this method when you wish to have images automatically covering your slides in full and you have just a few images to use. Use this method if you intend to re-use the same images as Backgrounds to other Presentations, as well.*

Hope this helped; do not hesitate to ask if you have any further questions.


----------



## campingshadow

Zazula...thanks so much for posting this information. I have been working in Powerpoint now for a couple of days trying to get a new picture inserted without messing up the layout and sequence of over 300 pictures. I was quite frustrated and ready to shoot the computer!! Now, in one easy step it is fixed. 

Just wanted to say thanks! You are great!!!

Shadow


----------

